# Frigidaire PLD4555RFC Dishwasher floods



## Wyone (Dec 2, 2008)

We have a 3 month old dishwasher that has just started flooding. It seems to flood at about minute 26 or 27 of the 90 minute cycle. It seems that the drain is not pumping as if you open the door the water level is actually at the level of the door and there is more water on the floor. We do NOT have the DW connected to the disposal. OUr house has a seperate drain with a wye fitting above the main sink drain. We have run a snake down the drain and did not find anything clogging it. We also used a chemical to make sure it was clean. There is a cleanout in the basement below and there is no sign of clogging. 

This problem just started and does not happen every time. When it seems to work properly, there is still a LOT of water left in the bottom of the dishwasher. I am used to seeing water in the bottom, but this is well above the level of the filter. Have cleaned the filter.

I knwo the simplest thing to do is to have a service tech come and do a repair as it is still under warranty, but want to make sure there is not something we are missing before we have to take a day off work to stay home and wait for them.

Any help would be MUCH appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Mitch


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Not real familiar with the newer ones. When you say you cleaned the filter, do you mean the strainer at the bottom? If not that is where I would start. You'd be surprised what you can find there. And if you can get the strainer out, check the fins under it that cuts stuff up. Sorry, I cannot think of the name of that part.

Being that new, I the float valve ( shuts the water off a predetermined level) and the inlet valve should be okay. In the older ones, these parts more or less snap in and out, might have to twist and pull on them. Be careful and do not void your warranty. Maybe you can schedule for after work?

I have found pieces of plastic forks, pieces of cig packs, food particles, etc. in the strainers.


----------

